# For weddings, do you let clients pick their own pictures?



## MohaimenK (Sep 2, 2010)

If a couple paid you $300 for a wedding shoot (don't ask) would you let them chose their own pictures out of the pictures or do you chose them yourslf and put the rest online for them to chose?? I am required to give them 100 photos and have already done 50 and now they're back from their honeymoon and they want to chose their OWN pictures! I told them either take the 100 pix or take their $300 back. I worked 19 hours in this wedding, yeah I got experience but its not worth it for me to deal w/ it anymore at this point. I told them I will let them chose more pics once I chose the 100 pix. I will put them up online 150x150 size.

Is this a good way to do that? How do you guys chose your photos?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Sep 2, 2010)

I have not done wedding but if I do one, I will give them more than 100 for sure.  100 seems not enough.


----------



## MohaimenK (Sep 2, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> I have not done wedding but if I do one, I will give them more than 100 for sure. 100 seems not enough.


 
Yeah they charge $1300 and I was given $300. They can pay me $1300 and I'll be happy to let them choose and give them 200 images. Do the calculation and see what I'm left w/ after working 18-19 hours plus printing the pics and buying an album then you'll see what I'm left with.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 2, 2010)

Regardless of the size of the wedding, my policy is this (and it doesn't vary, not even for family):

No one sees the images until I'm good and ready.  I go through all the images, immediately bin the obvious dogs, then go though and pick the best of each (since there are almost always several similar ones of each pose) and post a gallery.  The clients then pick from that.  The number they're allowed to pick of course varies.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 2, 2010)

I hope you are learning your lesson about only charging $300 for a wedding...is sound like you are learning all about that, so I won't give you a hard time about it.    :greenpbl:

This issue comes up fairly regularly in wedding photographer discussions.  They see you shooting hundreds or thousands of photos, then wonder why they only get to see a few hundred etc.  

The usual advice is to choose the photos yourself and don't let the clients do it.  Chances are that they will hum & haw about it forever.  
After all, they are paying you for your artistic vision, so they should trust you to pick the best shots...and you can (usually) tell them something to that effect.  

I've heard of some photographers telling people that the non-keepers are deleted.  That (hopefully) keeps them from wondering what shots they aren't seeing.  Another thing I've heard, is that then they ask about the other shots, you pick one where the bride is making a stupid face, has her eyes closed etc....and show her that one, saying that all the others look similar.   
Of course, a more diplomatic thing to say would be that many of the other shots are simply duplicates of the keepers...and that you shoot as many as you did, to avoid things like closed eyes etc.  

The one exception where I might let the clients see some of the other images, is if they are looking for someone specific.  For example, maybe their great-aunt just passed away and the last photos taken of her might have been at the wedding.


----------



## danielrwelch (Sep 2, 2010)

I take it there was no contract or verbal agreement at the beginning of the situation?  (I'm guessing shooting for friends, which is always sticky)

If not, then I'm not surprised they want to choose their own images.  If they're photogs too, then just give them the originals and let them do their own editing.


----------



## MohaimenK (Sep 2, 2010)

Well, I know I posted about this wedding before but basically I was the 2nd photographer to be at the wedding. The first photographer said he couldn't make it a few days before so I had to step in. At this point the whole thing became my responsibility. I was first contracted to give my images to him and let him deal w/ it. He spoke to the couple before and contracted it for $300 for 100 4x6 and that's it. Which is exactly what I'm doing myself now. 

Mike, yeah, I'm NEVER going to charge $300 for a wedding in my life. I know better now after doing it. 

So I am not an ahole for picking my 100 images and then letting them chose the rest to buy $3 a pic (Edited_


----------



## MohaimenK (Sep 2, 2010)

danielrwelch said:


> I take it there was no contract or verbal agreement at the beginning of the situation? (I'm guessing shooting for friends, which is always sticky)
> 
> If not, then I'm not surprised they want to choose their own images. If they're photogs too, then just give them the originals and let them do their own editing.


 

I should do that! Just hand over the files and say deal w/ it figure it out. At this point, I dont' care. I got my release forms signed for my portfolio and that's fine with me


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 2, 2010)

I really hate the idea of specifying a number of photos...it can open up a mean can of worms.

In your case, delivering 100 images and then requiring them to buy other image if they want...I don't really like it.  Sure, it's fair to you...but maybe not to them...so I can see why they would want to pick the 100 that are 'included'.  I still don't like the idea of them choosing...but I can foresee a lot of hard feelings if they get the 100, and then don't like 25 of them...but do like 25 that they eventually see among the additional shots.  They would say, why aren't those 25 included and why did we have to pay for the ones that we don't want/like.  

You may want to just cut your losses on this one.  Give them the best 150 shots (or however many) and be done with it.  They will (hopefully) be happy and you will be finished.  Well, you could still put the on a gallery to people (family & guest) and maybe make a few sales.  

Overall, it's usually a good policy to under-promise and over-deliver.  It makes for happy clients.  But it's also a good policy to not include a set number of photos from something like a wedding.  (although it doesn't sound like you had much of a choice here).


----------



## MohaimenK (Sep 2, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> But it's also a good policy to not include a set number of photos from something like a wedding.


 
I usually see websites with different packages for weddings that say for example

$1300 basic - 1 8x10 | 150-200 4x6 
$2000 - 4 8x10 | 200-250 4x6 

you know what I mean?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Sep 2, 2010)

well.. you can put a * next to the 4x6 that says you pick the 4x6.  The larger prints, they can decide.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 2, 2010)

I just thought of something else.  

Consider your workflow.  I know some photographers that do only minimal PP on their images (color correcting, minor exposure etc.) then show/give those to the clients.  
If they then order prints or an album, that's when you spend more time perfecting the images in PP.  

The idea is to prioritize your time.  You might spend an 20 minutes or an hour, working on one specific image, and they might only look at it for a few seconds before moving on to other photos.  So any time you can limit the bulk of your processing time to only images that are important (large prints, albums etc.)...it will help your business.  

To this end, it can really help if you are a competent shooter and nail your exposures.  The better the images are, out of camera, the less time they need in PP.

Also, finding ways to streamline your workflow, also helps.  Since I moved to working in Lightroom, my workflow is a lot faster and more efficient.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 2, 2010)

> I usually see websites with different packages for weddings that say for example
> 
> $1300 basic - 1 8x10 | 150-200 4x6
> $2000 - 4 8x10 | 200-250 4x6
> ...


I think these types of packages were more common back when we were shooting film.  Back then, it was almost always the case that you kept the negatives and made money on prints and re-prints.  So including a number of prints really gave them an idea of what they were getting.  
Some still do it that way, but it's more and more common that people want the digital files, meaning that many of the 'print packages' are irrelevant.  

Maybe it works well, if for example, you have an on-line gallery and include so many prints, allowing them to choose.  Maybe that would work for you, rather than giving them the 100 and then letting them choose from the rest.

With my packages, I include either the digital files, *OR* a specific dollar value in 'print credit', to be used at my gallery (photocart).  So if they want to order $300 worth of 4x6 prints, they can.  Or if they want to use that $300 toward a $600 gallery wrap, then can do that too.


----------



## UUilliam (Sep 2, 2010)

ofcourse you allow them to pick their pictures!
They PAID for you to photograph their wedding, 
they should get the photographs THEY want (maximum of 100 then a price per each after that I suppose.)

Why would they want you to choose the pictures they get?


----------



## MohaimenK (Sep 2, 2010)

Anyway Im just going to upload all the images 160x120 and let them figure it out. There are over 1500 images. Good luck to them


----------



## Overread (Sep 2, 2010)

Doing that will do you more harm than good - if they see all your mistakes and slight mistakes they will grade you on those mistakes not the few good shots. Sorting through to show them only good shots means that they will grade your work on those shots.

Instead of - he/she took a lot of rubbishy shots with a few good ones  -- it becomes - he/she took a lot of good shots. 

I also echo the thoughts of Big Mike - there is sound advice there - read it and take on board.


----------



## bigtwinky (Sep 2, 2010)

Mike's last intervention is what I aim to do.

I take say 1200 images.  I keep and present 300 images.  I do minimal correction on each of the 300 and show them in colour, bw, sepia.  The contract states how many photos are worked on (specific processing, skin cleaning, cloning out stuff,...).  This is usually 25 images.

As I dont do prints, I give them the high res basic edits and the 25 specific edits on a DVD.

I'll usually give them a few more than the 25 when I see an image and want to work on some processing myself.  So whatever "experiments" I do, I also give them that.


----------



## MohaimenK (Sep 2, 2010)

Done deal: all images uploaded 160x120 (About 1700 images) and they will get to chose 100 of them and then $3 a pop for the rest 4x6


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 2, 2010)

> Anyway Im just going to upload all the images 160x120 and let them figure it out. There are over 1500 images. Good luck to them


Another thing to consider, is how hard you are when culling down the images.  It's one thing to narrow it down to the 100 images when you have 200 good ones....but it shouldn't be too hard to pick out the 200 best shots out of 1000.  

I tend to do it in waves.  First I take out the obviously bad or missed shots.  Then I try to take out ones that are obviously duplicate.  Then I go through again and try to decide if it's worth taking the image to the next level (spending time in PP).  If a shot is just OK, and is maybe just another angle of a better shot, then I'll drop it.

Then I'll usually drop a few more as I work through the images in PP.  

It really helps to be hard on yourself at this stage.  If an image is in question, put it aside and look for something better.


----------



## MohaimenK (Sep 2, 2010)

Mike, at this point I can care less. They either deal w/ it or take their $300 back and I'm done w/ them. I am not usually a dick about stuff but now I chose to be. Sometimes you got to be. There was no written contract but verbal. If they chose to take 100 images, I will make him sign a contract saying that as per contract for the wedding, they were to chose 100 4x6 images from the entire album, $3 per after that. Once they sign it, they get the photos. If they dont' sign, give $300 back, go to my next wedding, lesson learned and have a damn contract sign one on one.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 2, 2010)

Yes, business is business...and sometimes you have to play a little hardball. 

But you also need to consider that the most effective marketing for wedding photographers is usually word of mouth.  

It may well be a good idea to cut your losses with this wedding...but it may cost you any good word of mouth that you may have gotten, which could be a wedding or two (and each of those could have led to another wedding or two...).  

But than again, it sounds like this one was a mess right from the start, and you may be saved from most of the mud because you weren't the originally hired photographer.


----------



## UUilliam (Sep 2, 2010)

I dont understand why you seem to be in such a pissy mood, it isn't their fault you only took $300...
it is your own fault for taking it, you have commited to a service, stick to providing that service, just put on a fake smile, make them think you were happy doing business, they refer you.

if you just say "pick 100 from all these then **** off." then they will likely never recommend you again.

if you have lightroom (or if you dont, download the trial.)
look through your images, pick your favourite 300 that show your talent best of the 1700, since you dont want them to see any mistakes, blurry photos or stuff like that

so pick 300 -500 that show your skill best.

then let them choose 100 from that.
and make the thumbnails a bit bigger, you cannot judge images from that small
go about 200px minimum


----------



## MohaimenK (Sep 2, 2010)

UUilliam said:


> I dont understand why you seem to be in such a pissy mood, it isn't their fault you only took $300...
> it is your own fault for taking it, you have commited to a service, stick to providing that service, just put on a fake smile, make them think you were happy doing business, they refer you.
> 
> if you just say "pick 100 from all these then **** off." then they will likely never recommend you again.
> ...


 
Because the deal was that I'd give them 100 images from my own NOT THAT THEY GET TO CHOSE THEIR OWN IMAGES! That's why I'm pissed. I am more pissed that I edited 50 of them already. So yes, I have the right to be pissed off because now they want to change this and that and pick their own photos. That was not the original plan. Get it now?


----------



## vtf (Sep 2, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> I hope you are learning your lesson about only charging $300 for a wedding...is sound like you are learning all about that, so I won't give you a hard time about it.  :greenpbl:
> 
> This issue comes up fairly regularly in wedding photographer discussions. They see you shooting hundreds or thousands of photos, then wonder why they only get to see a few hundred etc.
> 
> ...


I havent done weddings but I totally agree with Big Mike.
I also agree that its spelled out in plan english in a contract of what you offer then its up to you to stick to your guns. Good Luck.


----------



## Blake.Oney (Sep 2, 2010)

I charge a flat price for weddings, then I edit a set number of images. I put all of the edited images on a disc in high res JPEG with all of the good unedited shots in JPEG. I don't give the RAW files away, which I'm sure you know, and I of course kill all the bad ones.


----------



## kundalini (Sep 2, 2010)

MohaimenK said:


> That was not the original plan. Get it now?


 No, not really.  You were contracted to the main shooter, not the couple..........



MohaimenK said:


> The first photographer said he couldn't make it a few days before so I had to step in. At this point the whole thing became my responsibility. I was first contracted to give my images to him and let him deal w/ it. He spoke to the couple before and contracted it for $300 for 100 4x6 and that's it. Which is exactly what I'm doing myself now.


This is a change in terms and conditions by the main shooter to you.  If the main shooter is worth his salt, his contract would stipulate that another primary shooter will be in his stead if circumstances prevented his presence.  

For your part, this is often referred to as a 'negotiating tool'.  It only became your responsibility because you accepted the responsibility and it sounds like you did this without considering the consequences.  Sorry, but your lack of re-negotiating is not the couples fault.  It lies squarely on your shoulders.

Grin and bear it, as they say.  Lesson learned.


----------



## SecondShot (Sep 2, 2010)

I don't know if this helps you in this particular case, but our wedding photog provided us with 926 Fullsize JPEG's on DVD. Some were edited, but I doubt all were edited (maybe a basic batch edit?). I know that I would not have liked to not have all images taken (OOF/blurry/etc aside) given to me. I think she probably took about 600, the second shooter the rest.


----------



## MohaimenK (Sep 2, 2010)

kundalini said:


> This is a change in terms and conditions by the main shooter to you. If the main shooter is worth his salt, his contract would stipulate that another primary shooter will be in his stead if circumstances prevented his presence.
> 
> For your part, this is often referred to as a 'negotiating tool'. It only became your responsibility because you accepted the responsibility and it sounds like you did this without considering the consequences. Sorry, but your lack of re-negotiating is not the couples fault. It lies squarely on your shoulders.
> 
> Grin and bear it, as they say. Lesson learned.


 
In simple english: 

*Original agrreement:* $300 for 100 images (*by photographer's choice*)

*New agreement:* $300 for 100 images (*now being chosen by the couple*)

So they decided to have a change of heart after their honeymoon. So please do explain how this is completely my fault? I'd like to know. 

All I really wanted to know was (for those that have actually done wedding photography) if I am at right to give them the 100 pics as negotiated or do I now go and let them chose the photos and scrap all my work in editing them.

And since now they are trying to change the negotiation, was it really worth the $300?


----------



## gsgary (Sep 2, 2010)

MohaimenK said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> > I have not done wedding but if I do one, I will give them more than 100 for sure. 100 seems not enough.
> ...




Well there is only one person to blame for that  $300 thats only a days wage


----------



## MohaimenK (Sep 2, 2010)

haha yeah I know. It's one of those thngs that you think would be a piece of cake the first time then you realize it wasn't worth it. I didn't care about the $300 till today when I get a acll saying "ohh so we wanna chose the photos now" and I'm like "wth? we already discussed this originally that I was going to take 100 pix from there and give you" anyway, yeah, talked to some wedding photographers that I know on FB, they simply told me to tell them to shove it and deal with it because a contract is a contract. But I told him I didn't want to deal w/ it anymore so I'll just let them chose upto 100 pix then $3 per pic (which is just about right looking at different wedding websites) there after.  

In a way its a good thing because after going through the images quickly and looking at them, there are still a TON of images so they'll get confused on which 100 to pick out of them and will probably end up getting 200 

It just pisses me off that I was supposed to give them the images this weekend and they just change it at the last moment. Thank God I didn't have them printed then I'd have just hung up the phone.


----------



## eilla05 (Sep 2, 2010)

Are you 100% sure that they agreed to let the photographer choose their images? That just does not sound right to me for a wedding. Who in their right mind would agree to that for their wedding? 

Personally I think you need to suck up the attitude give them what they want and move on. Your killing yourself for future business by word of mouth and also run the chance that this couple will bad mouth you all over town, facebook and anywhere else it is possible which will kill your image in the long run. 

While I would probably be upset about the whole deal business is business and at the end of the day your in this business TO MAKE YOUR CUSTOMERS HAPPY so do bare minimum editing on a couple hundred uplaod and then let them choose which 100 you do more editing on. 

Is all this really worth the potential backlash and negative image you could receive? I mean really? Lessened learned and move on.


----------



## MohaimenK (Sep 2, 2010)

eilla05 said:


> Are you 100% sure that they agreed to let the photographer choose their images? That just does not sound right to me for a wedding. Who in their right mind would agree to that for their wedding?
> 
> Personally I think you need to suck up the attitude give them what they want and move on. Your killing yourself for future business by word of mouth and also run the chance that this couple will bad mouth you all over town, facebook and anywhere else it is possible which will kill your image in the long run.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks, if you haven't read from one of the few times I've mentioned, that's EXACTLY what I'm doing. Letting them chose the images and calling it a day. Thanks for your suggession anyway. 

Oh and yeah, I probably won't get much referrels from these folks anyway because most likely they will go and tell their friends they paid $300 for them. They'll call me and I'll tell them $1300 starting and most likely they'll say "no way!"

I've calm down a lot since my initial talk w/ them and found out it was reasonable. But they should have told me this before, that's all I'm saying. Anyway, done deal. I'm done bout it. Thanks for looking guys!


----------



## gsgary (Sep 2, 2010)

MohaimenK said:


> haha yeah I know. It's one of those thngs that you think would be a piece of cake the first time then you realize it wasn't worth it. I didn't care about the $300 till today when I get a acll saying "ohh so we wanna chose the photos now" and I'm like "wth? we already discussed this originally that I was going to take 100 pix from there and give you" anyway, yeah, talked to some wedding photographers that I know on FB, they simply told me to tell them to shove it and deal with it because a contract is a contract. But I told him I didn't want to deal w/ it anymore so I'll just let them chose upto 100 pix then $3 per pic (which is just about right looking at different wedding websites) there after.
> 
> In a way its a good thing because after going through the images quickly and looking at them, there are still a TON of images so they'll get confused on which 100 to pick out of them and will probably end up getting 200
> 
> It just pisses me off that I was supposed to give them the images this weekend and they just change it at the last moment. Thank God I didn't have them printed then I'd have just hung up the phone.



Thisis another reason i don't want to get into weddings, if i did i would not do them for less than £800


----------



## MohaimenK (Sep 2, 2010)

gsgary said:


> Thisis another reason i don't want to get into weddings, if i did i would not do them for less than £800


 
Ohh yeah, my ideal wedding would go like this: Sit w/ the couple and see what they want, show them few ideas and prices. Find out who the main people are in the wedding (family members). Then ORGANIZE everything before hand. Make a contract, write it down, have them sign and end of story. No more weddings less than $1000 for me. Screw it!


----------



## SwissJ (Sep 2, 2010)

MohaimenK said:


> Well, I know I posted about this wedding before but basically I was the 2nd photographer to be at the wedding. The first photographer said he couldn't make it a few days before so I had to step in. At this point the whole thing became my responsibility. I was first contracted to give my images to him and let him deal w/ it. He spoke to the couple before and contracted it for $300 for 100 4x6 and that's it. Which is exactly what I'm doing myself now.


Were you and the other photographer originally gonna split the $300?  Wow, that's rough man.  The other photog screwed you big time.


----------



## MohaimenK (Sep 2, 2010)

SwissJ said:


> MohaimenK said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I know I posted about this wedding before but basically I was the 2nd photographer to be at the wedding. The first photographer said he couldn't make it a few days before so I had to step in. At this point the whole thing became my responsibility. I was first contracted to give my images to him and let him deal w/ it. He spoke to the couple before and contracted it for $300 for 100 4x6 and that's it. Which is exactly what I'm doing myself now.
> ...


 
Yeah, and I was just supposed to hand him the files so I was happy. At first it wasn't even about the money. His thing was it's first time shooting at a church for him because he does most weddings that are not American so in our culture it's totally different wedding. This one was different because they're Christian so it was in a church which he thought would be a good opportunity. My thing was since it's my first wedding, I'd love to get the experience. I got the experience it's just sad that the agreement could have been done better. Yup next time it will be for sure :thumbup:


----------



## sobolik (Sep 2, 2010)

I shoot the event and then edit. I shoot about 2500 or so with 600 or so making the final cut. About 20-30% depending.

I upload to Walgreens as 4x6 size and they can do what ever they want with them. I make it clear that if they want other than 4x6 I will recrop the original and upload to another album on Walgreens.

The price for the shoot gets that product. No fuss no muss. They can scrap book their own album or what ever they want. Like plaster the fridge with magnetic 4x6 photo frames. Order CD,s Whatever. I don't care. I am done and moving on. 

I have a sign up sheet for any at the event that wants to give me an email address.  They will get a link to the photos and they likewise can do whatever they want.

 I don't water mark anything. I really find watermarks to be pompous annoying bragging stamps. (I understand if some make money off the prints that they don't want them hijacked) For me better to get the money up front and I'll give you several hundred photos to do with as you please.

The email sign up is great advertising as well. Dozens and dozens of people may view the results at peoples work, homes etc.


----------



## MohaimenK (Sep 2, 2010)

sobolik said:


> I shoot the event and then edit. I shoot about 2500 or so with 600 or so making the final cut. About 20-30% depending.
> 
> I upload to Walgreens as 4x6 size and they can do what ever they want with them. I make it clear that if they want other than 4x6 I will recrop the original and upload to another album on Walgreens.
> 
> ...


 
OMG I freakin love you for this suggession!!! Yeah I am not worried bout watermark crap for these, only do that for posting stuff on forums and TFCD model shoots for portfolios. But damn what an idea! Especially about the whole email address thing! I will do that for organized weddings. This wedding was so unorganized. The couple didn't even freakin wanna take some nice pix around the church, like alone or anything. I went to their house and they ahd me take pix of them in their backyard, which was a total mess!


----------



## UUilliam (Sep 2, 2010)

What you could do is say "well, I have chosen 50 I think are really good and you would like, but I will let you choose the last 50 that mean most to you!"

that way, you aren't re-doing work, your just letting them choose what you have left.

but I wouldn't think anyone would agree to let the photographer choose which memories they keep, common sense would seem to me to let the person who paid for their memories to pick which they want.

I hope you work it out (Y)

just read your last post, looks like everything is worked out, nvm. @


----------



## MohaimenK (Sep 2, 2010)

UUilliam said:


> What you could do is say "well, I have chosen 50 I think are really good and you would like, but I will let you choose the last 50 that mean most to you!"
> 
> that way, you aren't re-doing work, your just letting them choose what you have left.
> 
> ...


 
I don't want to sound like an a-hole but an honest question. Have you done any wedding photography? I just ask because, only to know why you'd think to let them chose the photos vs most wedding photographers choosing the photos themselves? Again, I am not trying to be a prick, ahole or anything, I just wanted to know beccause you seem to be the only one telling me to let them chose their own photos. That's all


----------



## UUilliam (Sep 2, 2010)

nope I haven't But I know if my aunt or uncle or mum or w/e 
wanted wedding photos taken.
they would want to choose their favourites, so I am pretty much giving a Consumers perspective on it

and D/w if you don't ask questions...
(by that I mean, you don't sound like an a hole.)


----------



## MohaimenK (Sep 2, 2010)

UUilliam said:


> nope I haven't But I know if my aunt or uncle or mum or w/e
> wanted wedding photos taken.
> they would want to choose their favourites, so I am pretty much giving a Consumers perspective on it
> 
> ...


 
Ok cool, see you're looking it at it from your pov, as sentimental but in real world, it's not uncommon at all for the photogs to chose the photos. The main reason, they want to make money off them and it makes it a lot easier for the photogs. But again, anything can change w/ the right price, which becomes an issue for budget weddings. When I got married I talked to the photog/videographer and I didn't change my mind afterwards and told them something different you know? Now as a photog, I know why. Anyway, next time I do a wedding I will have an actual contract w/ pricing done and signed. I will b very firm. This was first and last on a situation like this.

On the bright side, now I get to relax and give them the pic another couple weeks later because my schedule has changed and since they're doing their own picking, I can relax and I'm going to FL next week so they'll have to accept it after I come back


----------



## ababysean (Sep 2, 2010)

I made the mistake of showing someone a few pictures from my viewfinder before I went home and looked/edit them. It ruined the rest of the shots.  She always wanted to see, and she got real self concious about her rear and her arms, and double chin, and.......

If you've done 50, tell them they can pick 50 more?  but they have to keep the 50 you've done because you selected these for (insert technical photograph reasons)


----------



## ababysean (Sep 2, 2010)

bahahahahaha!  just read your post to the person above about letting them choose!  I've never shot a wedding so there is my uneducated and inexperienced answer!


----------



## Aayria (Sep 2, 2010)

Why not just edit as many as you can and present as many nice images as possible?

  Tell them.. "I promised at least 100 images, but here are (insert number exceeding 100) that really turned out nicely and I thought you  might like to have.

   As much of a hard time you've had with this situation, it's still important to come out of it on a positive note, especially as a starting photographer.  Their satisfaction with your service (reluctantly given or not) *IS* going to effect your future success.

  I would just fix up as many pictures as I could from the wedding, and suprise them with more than they expected to get.  Surely they were a little perturbed that their original photographer put them in the situation of having to change their plans.  Why not make the best of it, and end up with a happy couple who are *GLAD* in the end that they got YOUR work instead?

   If they still say "well didn't you take thousands of pictures? Can't we see them all?"   Just  kindly inform them that you took as many pictures as possible so that you'd be able to present a good final collection for them.   I've posted this before, but just as a recap, here is what I include in all of my contracts in case this question arises:
_*
What about the "original copies" of all the other pictures?*_

Aayria.Bella.Photography strives to provide high quality, lasting artwork that you will treasure for years to come.  Many hours behind the scenes are put into editing and making your pictures really shine.  For this reason, I very rarely ever show the original copies of any of my work.  My goal as an artist is to take your breath away with your images, and a large part of what makes my work unique is the care I put into the final process.  


   Something to that extent is ussually all it takes to help people understand why they aren't getting every single picture you took.  Especially if you over deliver and edit more than 100 pictures for them... 

  You can't go wrong putting your absolute best into every shoot and every interaction with your clients, whether they are paying you a great deal of money or if you were working for free.   I'd personally use this as an opportunity to practice my buisiness skills, customer relations, and service.

   Best of luck!


----------



## gsgary (Sep 2, 2010)

sobolik said:


> I shoot the event and then edit. I shoot about 2500 or so with 600 or so making the final cut. About 20-30% depending.
> 
> I upload to Walgreens as 4x6 size and they can do what ever they want with them. I make it clear that if they want other than 4x6 I will recrop the original and upload to another album on Walgreens.
> 
> ...




2500 :shock::shock: thats ridiculious do you spray and pray


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Sep 2, 2010)

Aayria said:


> You can't go wrong putting your absolute best into every shoot and every interaction with your clients, whether they are paying you a great deal of money or if you were working for free. I'd personally use this as an opportunity to practice my buisiness skills, customer relations, and service.
> 
> Best of luck!


 
:thumbup:

Underpromise, overdeliver.
It's one of my business rules. :mrgreen:
But of course, that's built into the price.
Do I have jobs I take a hit on to make the customer happy? Yup.
In the end, am I satisfied that I have a happy customer? You betcha.


----------



## gsgary (Sep 2, 2010)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Aayria said:
> 
> 
> > You can't go wrong putting your absolute best into every shoot and every interaction with your clients, whether they are paying you a great deal of money or if you were working for free. I'd personally use this as an opportunity to practice my buisiness skills, customer relations, and service.
> ...




I bet you don't give them platinum when they ask for silver


----------



## Overread (Sep 2, 2010)

MohaimenK said:


> I just ask because, only to know why you'd think to let them chose the photos vs most wedding photographers choosing the photos themselves? Again, I am not trying to be a prick, ahole or anything, I just wanted to know beccause you seem to be the only one telling me to let them chose their own photos. That's all



A few others have given the same suggestion 

I the real world its a  case of both - the photographer shoots the wedding; often before hand the bride and groom will sit down with them and go through key shots for the day that they would like as well as suggesting any key guests they would like photos of. 

Then once the wedding is shot you (the photographer) go through and select out all the shots that are up to your standard from the wedding - often lightroom or other batch processes are done to produce good files for a thumbnail view for the clients to select from (since there can be quite a few and its not economical to process all). Of course the key agreed shots would be processed and also you might throw a few example processed shots into the mix to show them the final result.

So from this selection that You make the bride and groom can then select the shots from that lineup that they would like for the CD/Print whatever you agree on. You can then work on those shots and price for prints/CD/etc on them.

Like Mike I would also agree that I would deviate from this pattern if there are key guests that they want a photo of, but which didn't meet your standards - in this case its often a case of a shot is better than no shot and you can show these shots in a different set to the regular high quality showing.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Sep 2, 2010)

gsgary said:


> I bet you don't give them platinum when they ask for silver


Now you are being silly.
But, it's all in qualifying the customer ahead of time, and determining what the want, and what they expect. You wouldn't believe how many people call white gold, silver.


----------

